# Betriebssystemauswahl im Bios



## GeeEmm (30. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich habe eigentlich 2 Betriebssysteme auf meinem PC, hab aber jetzt eins mit seiner Partition runtergeschmissen. 
Nun zu meinem Problem: Im Bios startet leider immer noch die Betriebssystemauswahl, in der das alte Betriebssystem noch aufgelistet ist. Eigentlich sollte diese Betriebssystemauswahl doch jetzt nicht mehr kommen und das System von selbst starten. Wie bekomme ich das nun nicht mehr installierte Betriebssystem aus der Auswahlliste?

thx GeeEmm


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2005)

GeeEmm am 30.06.2005 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe eigentlich 2 Betriebssysteme auf meinem PC, hab aber jetzt eins mit seiner Partition runtergeschmissen.
> Nun zu meinem Problem: Im Bios startet leider immer noch die Betriebssystemauswahl, in der das alte Betriebssystem noch aufgelistet ist. Eigentlich sollte diese Betriebssystemauswahl doch jetzt nicht mehr kommen und das System von selbst starten. Wie bekomme ich das nun nicht mehr installierte Betriebssystem aus der Auswahlliste?
> ...




du meinst ganz anfnags beim systemstart? "im BIOS" , dafür müßtest du ja ins BIOS erst absichtlich reingehen...   

wie hast du das alte betriebssystem denn gelöscht? eigentlich sollte es reichen, wenn du im neuen betriebssystem einfach die platte/partition mit dem alten formatierst.


----------



## INU-ID (30. Juni 2005)

Wenn du WinXP benutzt ist die Datei die du suchst die Boot.ini auf Laufwerk C (oder wo sonst dein XP ist).

Die Datei einfach mit dem Editor öffnen und das OS welches gelöscht wurde einfach daraus löschen.

So schaut das zb. aus:

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

Nur pass auf das du die Richitge Zeile löschst.

MFG INU.ID


----------



## GeeEmm (30. Juni 2005)

Und da kann nichts passieren? Nicht das dann gar nicht mehr geht...


----------



## GeeEmm (30. Juni 2005)

Herbboy am 30.06.2005 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> GeeEmm am 30.06.2005 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab das alte Betriebssytem einfach über die Partition gelöscht. Ja, am Anfang halt, im Bios bei Betriebssystemauswahl...


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2005)

GeeEmm am 30.06.2005 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 30.06.2005 20:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wie jetzt... hast du jetzt auf der gleichen partiton zwei betriebssysteme? also beide auf C: ? wenn nein, dann kannst du wie gesagt die mit dem alten auch einfach (schnell)formatieren, zB wenn es D: ist


----------



## GeeEmm (30. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte die C in 2 Teile geteilt, mit 2 Betriebssytemen. Hab jetzt eine Partition mit Partitonsmanager, mit der ich sie auch erstellt habe, gelöscht, und die C wieder zu einem großen Teil gemacht. Jetzt gibt es also eine große Festplatte mit einem Betriebssystem, aber er gibt mir beim Starten immer noch die Auswahl zwischen beiden


----------



## GeeEmm (30. Juni 2005)

INU-ID am 30.06.2005 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du WinXP benutzt ist die Datei die du suchst die Boot.ini auf Laufwerk C (oder wo sonst dein XP ist).
> 
> Die Datei einfach mit dem Editor öffnen und das OS welches gelöscht wurde einfach daraus löschen.
> 
> ...



Das funktioniert nicht, da nur mein aktuelles Betriebssystem aufgelistet ist. Das alte, welches aber immer noch im Bios angeboten wird, ist in dieser Datei nicht zu finden, sonst noch jemand ne Idee???

thx GeeEmm


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2005)

GeeEmm am 30.06.2005 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 30.06.2005 20:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a) schau mal, ob es auf der platte eine zweite boot-ini gibt

b) das was du so wie ich das sehe meinst ist NICHT das BIOS. das bios ist das, wo du er tastendruck erst reinkommst und FSBumstellst, onboardsound abschaltest usw.. du meinst einen stinknormalen (DOS-)ladebildschirm.

c) also, irgendwas "drüberinstallieren" und dann auch noch platten/partitionen zusammenfügen, davon halte ich eh nix. ich würde komplett neu installieren und dabei dann die ganze platte, zumindest C: foematieren.


----------



## AluLeiter (30. Juni 2005)

Stehen die zur Auswahl verfügbaren OS nicht  im Master Boot Record?

edit:Wenn es sich bei den zwei OS um WinXP handelt,ist meine Bemerkung 
denk ich unnütz.Hab da an'nen Bootmanager im MBR gedacht.


----------



## aeghistos (30. Juni 2005)

Falls sie im Master Boot Record stehen musst du den PC mit deiner XP-CD starten, die Reparaturkonsole öffnen und fixmbr eingeben.

In die Boot.ini kommst du im Zweifelsfall auch via Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz, Eigenschaften, erweitert, Starten und Wiederherstellen. Dort findest du oben die Boot.ini Einträge.

Welche zwei Betriebssysteme sind/waren es denn?


----------



## AluLeiter (30. Juni 2005)

aeghistos am 30.06.2005 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls sie im Master Boot Record stehen musst du den PC mit deiner XP-CD starten, die Reparaturkonsole öffenen und fixmbr eingeben.



Ich hab drei OS auf meinem Rechner -> Win98,WinXP und BeOS.
Lösch ich den Bootmanager von BeOS per FDisk/MBR hat das
keinen Einfluss auf das Auswahlmenü von Windows.


----------



## GeeEmm (30. Juni 2005)

aeghistos am 30.06.2005 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls sie im Master Boot Record stehen musst du den PC mit deiner XP-CD starten, die Reparaturkonsole öffnen und fixmbr eingeben.
> 
> In die Boot.ini kommst du im Zweifelsfall auch via Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz, Eigenschaften, erweitert, Starten und Wiederherstellen. Dort findest du oben die Boot.ini Einträge.
> 
> Welche zwei Betriebssysteme sind/waren es denn?




Windows XP Home und Windwos XP Professional. Du hast recht, wenn ich so in die Boot.ini gehe, sehe ich beide. Wenn ich also nun als Stanard Betriebssystem mein installiertes auswähle, und den Hacken bei "Anzeigedauer der Betriebssystemleiste" den Hacken raussetze, dürfte dann mein Problem gelöst sein, oder kann ich mit irgendwelchen Fehlern rechnen?


----------



## aeghistos (30. Juni 2005)

Du musst die Zeile mit dem gelöschten Betriebssystem löschen, dann sollte es gehen.

Bei mir wurde so der Eintrag, den ich von der XP 64bit-Edition hatte gelöscht und XP wieder ohne Betriebsystemauswahl gestartet

Mach vorsichtshaber ein Backup von der Datei.

Edit: Der Haken bei der Anzeigedauer bleibt.


----------



## GeeEmm (1. Juli 2005)

Super, danke


----------

